# Help me figure out what kind of pit I have please



## thistlebleu (May 14, 2009)

I was told she was a blue pit But I'm not so sure, I paid 250 for her I need help on figuring out how to put her picture in here to she is all very light tan almost same as a lab and not much lighter than her underside, but all other features of a pit has a flappy snout. lean . ummm I need to get the pic on here her pic is in my pics on myyearbook









hopefully that link works if not maybe this one

myYearbook


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

cant see anything


----------



## thistlebleu (May 14, 2009)

there here is my baby girl


----------



## thistlebleu (May 14, 2009)

my pic on my profile here


----------



## thistlebleu (May 14, 2009)

her pic anyway


----------



## thistlebleu (May 14, 2009)

is my pic viewable in my profile here? that is my baby girl supposed to be a blue pit but I don't think so, please someone tell me what kind of pit bull she is please and thankies


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

your blue pit has a red nose... meaning... its a red nose pit lol. Hope that helped.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Looks like a red nose pitty to me .. All that means is your pup has a red nose. If you have a pedigree that will give you an idea of how she is bred and what bloodlines she stems from. I own a blue nose pitty .. This is what a blue colored dog looks like.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

When you said she was sold to you as a blue but was tan I was thinking you had a Fawn Bluie. The picture I am posting is a fawn dog with blue features. But after looking at your dog she might have some blue dogs in her pedigree but she is a fawn, tan, or light red color (hard to tell by that one picture). Now we are only talking about color not bloodlines. It sounds like you got her from a BYB that lied to you. That is ok since she looks like a great puppy but it goes to show what people will say to sell a dog.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

also its not a KIND of pit its just a color.
There is only one kind of American Pit Bull Terrier and thats.....an American Pit Bull Terrier.
There are different bloodlines and different colors but its all the same breed of dog.


----------



## Inf602 (Apr 13, 2009)

That is one nice Blue you have there Sadie. I agree with what is being said. It does not appear that you have a Blue. I too own a Fawn Blue, the only true time you see it is when see is upset or wet. It's almost as if her undercoat is Blue but she is Fawn on the outer coat. Take a look at her in my pics and you will see.


----------

